# Bidu Soda - ACL



## idigjars (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello Folks.   A friend of mine has been trying to find out some value on this bottle he has.  I looked it up in the ACL Soda bottle book third edition and it's listed as a decent bottle.  For Wenatchee WA 98-2001 $44.   For Caldwell KS no price just listed as VR.   Book lists them both at 10 inches tall.  His bottle is 9.25" tall.  

 Can any of you kind folks give him an idea of value in case he would want to try and sell it?   I appreciate your help and consideratnion.

 Front has a man dressed as a hispanic cowboy?  He has a a mustache, hat, and holding a bottle of bidu (I guess) and is riding a horse.

 Maked on front Bidu in circle at the top.   Birdu reg U.S. Pat off

 Bottled by H.O. Wislon Inc - Benton Harbor Mich.

 Back is marked 

 Bidu in round red circle

 Serve Ice Cold
 The sensational drink
 so popular in
 South America
 Contents 10 fl oz
 Bottled by authority of
 Orange Crush Co Chicago

 Thank you in advance for any help.   Best regards.   Paul


----------



## idigjars (Mar 17, 2013)

Back of bottle


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello Paul,

 Sorry I can't help with value, but can provide a little background tango:






 "The famous BidÃº Cola ...
 The "BidÃº Cola" was a drink similar to Coca Cola, but sweeter, was sold in Argentina and was well known and sold in the 1950s to the mid-60s, was a competition for Coca Cola of the time in Argentina. 
 Surely ... the people who lived in those days will remember with appreciation. 
 It disappeared in about 1964, said it was bought by the American company Coca-cola colas ...." From.




From.




Botella 4 Sale.


----------



## idigjars (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the information.  Very cool.   I like the embossed Bidu bottle better than the ACL.  Thank you again.   Paul


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

about 30-75 depending on condition


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2013)

Bidu / Blu / Brazil / Comic Character / Dog / Connection / ???

  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu_(Monica%27s_Gang)

 "Blu (Bidu) is a character in the Brazilian comic strip"


----------

